# MBH Info



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll be joining today.


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

spice64 said:


> I'll be joining today.


Thank you as well.


----------



## Arwin (Aug 23, 2008)

MBH has been a ton of fun! They have a variety of events to go to as well as opportunities to help others and district get togethers. My first get togther was the bunny hunt at Gordon Bickles, man was that a blast! Of course that was the year we got slammed by the blizzard and the best stories were how every one got home.:lol:


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

My biggest objection to MBH has to do with their political advocacy. As a social or philanthropic organization they are just fine and they do some good things. For such a small organization they have a disproportionate amount of influence with the NRC and their political support or opposition to issues is based more on personal self interest than on what is best for the resource or the sporting community as a whole. Putting aside the crossbow issue, their opposition to the license package increase and to OBR among other issues, shows the less than progressive nature of their advocacy. With MUCC being diminished to a shell of it's former self, there is a void in Michigan of political advocacy groups representing the interests of all of Michigan's sportsman, instead of the limited special interest of a select few.


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Munsterlndr said:


> My biggest objection to MBH has to do with their political advocacy. As a social or philanthropic organization they are just fine and they do some good things. For such a small organization they have a disproportionate amount of influence with the NRC and their political support or opposition to issues is based more on personal self interest than on what is best for the resource or the sporting community as a whole. Putting aside the crossbow issue, their opposition to the license package increase and to OBR among other issues, shows the less than progressive nature of their advocacy. With MUCC being diminished to a shell of it's former self, there is a void in Michigan of political advocacy groups representing the interests of all of Michigan's sportsman, instead of the limited special interest of a select few.


For the record MBH supported a license fee increase not the one that the DNR sponsored.

MBH stands in opposition to OBR due to the MNDR biologist reccommendations which at this time believe that the two buck rules has little to no effect on the herd. 

(I don't want to debate the merits, just want you to have our official position)


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

I personally do not like MBH due to the elitist attitude of most of the members that I have interacted with.


----------



## Sanitarium (Sep 13, 2008)

I hear new memberships are booming. Great bowhunting preservation organization.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

No, Uptracker asked for peoples impressions of MBH, both positive and negative. What started off as a canned PR campaign for MBH has turned into an honest discussion of both their positives and negatives. I can see how you might be a little threatened by having to defend their stances on some things, especially when you have indicated that you disagree with them personally. I complimented them on their social and philanthropic efforts but you have to also acknowledge the bad with the good, at least if you want to have an intellectually honest discussion instead of just a pep-rally for kool-aid drinkers.  

Sorry if this hurts your recruiting efforts but people should know exactly who they are affiliating with before they sign on the dotted line.


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

It doesn't appear to be hurting our recruiting efforts. But thanks for your concerns. Anyone for some kool-aid?


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

Terry Williams said:


> It doesn't appear to be hurting our recruiting efforts. But thanks for your concerns. Anyone for some kool-aid?


I like Kool-aid


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Sanitarium said:


> The 'intrusion' crowd in the crossbow forum has that market covered


My goodness, is that you Swamp-Ghost? I thought you were banned. Amazing how re-incarnation occurs on MS, maybe the Buddhists have it right, after all. :lol::lol:


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Well at least you can go to our site and find out our positions, whether you like them or not they are public, we have no secret groups.


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

Munsterlndr said:


> My goodness, is that you Swamp-Ghost? I thought you were banned. Amazing how re-incarnation occurs on MS, maybe the Buddhists have it right, after all. :lol::lol:


He was banned?

How did he get banned and others didnt


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Munster, This post was going along great until you and a couple of your side kicks had to stick your noses in. You guys are the exact reason why I decided to join MBH. I will fight you guys to the end. I will write my senator daily if I have to. I will not hesitate to even write to Jenny. I am not going to sit here and do nothing while a select few have an agenda to change bow hunting forever. I am in total support of disability permits and would like to see a provision for seniors to be able to get a permit. I have been a bow hunter for 44 years and consider it a sacred time. We have pretty much lost the month of December to various gun seasons. I am not willing to lose the rest of it. I will do all I can do to recruit all of my bowhunting buds to join MBH. 
I am sure you guys will say that it wont change bowhunting. That is possible but most unlikly. I am not willing to take that chance.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Terry Williams said:


> Well at least you can go to our site and find out our positions, whether you like them or not they are public, we have no secret groups.


And you can come here to see my position. And contrary to another lie spewed by an MBH member, I too have no secret group. The difference between your site's position statement and mine is that mine is based in complete honesty.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Falk -

Sorry if you feel speaking the truth causes a thread to be upset but remember, the truth shall set you free. 

Interesting that you would join an organization that has been one of the most active opponents of allowing seniors to use crossbows if that is something you support, but hey whatever, your entitled to your opinion, just as I am.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Falk said:


> Munster, This post was going along great until you and a couple of your side kicks had to stick your noses in. You guys are the exact reason why I decided to join MBH. I will fight you guys to the end. I will write my senator daily if I have to. I will not hesitate to even write to Jenny. I am not going to sit here and do nothing while a select few have an agenda to change bow hunting forever. I am in total support of disability permits and would like to see a provision for seniors to be able to get a permit. I have been a bow hunter for 44 years and consider it a sacred time. We have pretty much lost the month of December to various gun seasons. I am not willing to lose the rest of it. I will do all I can do to recruit all of my bowhunting buds to join MBH.
> I am sure you guys will say that it wont change bowhunting. That is possible but most unlikly. I am not willing to take that chance.


I agree..
Even though I was screwed over by MBH a year ago I think its about time I over look it and join...


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

You should see if they are still running their free membership drive. I heard they really boosted non resident numbers and half the population of the Cayman Islands are now members. :SHOCKED:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thats how they can afford to hire shills to post here.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Munster, Allowing seniors to get a permit is something we should all be trying to do. Sometimes changes like this take time. As far as joining a group, I will take my chances with a group that is trying to keep bowhunting a great sport. I much prefer this over your group who is trying to do just the opposite. Of course this is my opinion which I am entitled to just like you are. Good luck hunting this year.


----------

